# Trim



## cocobutter (Jan 7, 2017)

hey everyone,

anyone know where I can pick up replacement trim for a 2005 outback 2828bhr.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Have you contacted Keystone? I was able to get replacement flooring directly from them.


----------



## snalajxb565 (Dec 22, 2016)

cocobutter said:


> hey everyone,
> 
> anyone know where I can pick up replacement trim for a 2005 outback 2828bhr.


Call keystone request a parts list for your model I did this for my 2006 25rss while not perfect it's helped a lot.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

